
Get rid of passwords with pixel based authentication - sonnysood
https://www.pixelpin.io/
======
sonnysood
What pain points could this solve for you?

Ideas:

1\. Single sign on 2\. More engaging sign up process 3\. Reduce shopping cart
abandonment 4\. Reduce call centre calls on password resets 5\. Simple
authentication & identity 6\. Secure Workplace desktops and documents with
ease

What do you think this could solve for you?

